# Cloud Chasers



## Riddle

Hey guys

Lately I've been attempting cloud chasing. Vapour production is decent but it's not at the level I am aiming for. I thought it would be interesting to have a thread for cloud chasers to show off their clouds, Builds and hardware as well and tips and advice for other newbies like myself out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I'm a novice but will gladly join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

I'm part of the cloud chasers Inc. group on facebook. Its a secret group I don't know how I got accepted in it, but I go on there daily checking out the posts and videos. Some crazy talent there. It will be nice to do something similar here. Have some video challenges, maybe even competitions if we get it going. I know there is quite a few people on this forum with talent.
@JW Flynn , you done well in the last cloud competition.


----------



## JW Flynn

Riddle said:


> I'm part of the cloud chasers Inc. group on facebook. Its a secret group I don't know how I got accepted in it, but I go on there daily checking out the posts and videos. Some crazy talent there. It will be nice to do something similar here. Have some video challenges, maybe even competitions if we get it going. I know there is quite a few people on this forum with talent.
> @JW Flynn , you done well in the last cloud competition.


Thank you bud  I tried, hehe.. sure thing, can you post a link to the group so I can check it out? sure sounds interesting....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Well you done very well I think. . It is a private group so you will have to wait for them to accept you. The link is:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cloudchasersinc/


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm game  

I've found a really important element of it, is your inhale/exhale techniques. I've also found with the right atty, you don't need to go that low to chuck some significant clouds. 

The Little Boy RDA in particular. a 0.25ohm build in that will chuck the kind of clouds, you can be proud of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm game
> 
> I've found a really important element of it, is your inhale/exhale techniques. I've also found with the right atty, you don't need to go that low to chuck some significant clouds.
> 
> The Little Boy RDA in particular. a 0.25ohm build in that will chuck the kind of clouds, you can be proud of.



Awesome. Looking forward to some videos from you. I think I'm lacking the technique.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

my video is very light on technique  



However, this one is not

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@Riddle I'm new to the forum but I will try and give it a try,some scary cloud blowing out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

a big, big thing to remember with any serious cloud chasing, is to be safe with your batteries. Because you will be stressing them out.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Riddle

I have a video of my first few Attempts. Just uploading to youtube then I will upload it here. Advice will be appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Apologies for the poor video quality. Was recording just for myself to see how the clouds are.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Riddle, you need to publish the video publically

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Riddle, you need to publish the video publically



I think its fixed now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Awesome effort man, what resistance build was that? what atomiser?

To me your technique, looks good, have you tried exhaling slower?

it is indeed fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

No I always try to force it out for some reason. Need to try the slower exhale.

I had a few builds I was playing around with. For the life of me I can't remember what I did. I want to start getting serious so I am going to start documenting my builds and outcomes etc.
I have a Plume Veil and Tobh V2 that I'm messing around with.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Nice, I think the plumeveil, will give you better clouds because it has more airflow than the tobh.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riddle said:


> No I always try to force it out for some reason. Need to try the slower exhale.
> 
> I had a few builds I was playing around with. For the life of me I can't remember what I did. I want to start getting serious so I am going to start documenting my builds and outcomes etc.
> I have a Plume Veil and Tobh V2 that I'm messing around with.


You kinda need to push the vapor out. Slow exhale allows the cloud to dissipate in your mouth n lungs. Quick in and quick out works the charm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Thanks. I am definitely going to be playing around later again.
Any suggestions for the plume veil and tobh. I have a chuff enuff drip tip as well. 24G, 26G and 28G Kanthal.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Dual parallel 24g on the plumeveil will net you some serious vapor production, if the post holes are big enough.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riddle said:


> Thanks. I am definitely going to be playing around later again.
> Any suggestions for the plume veil and tobh. I have a chuff enuff drip tip as well. 24G, 26G and 28G Kanthal.



Plumveil is a good cloud chasing Atty. Not so much the tobh. Which batteries are you using? What resistance are you looking for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Here is another arbitrary cloudy video. 

Little boy RDA again. With a 0.15 ohm single coil in it. 




its 4 strands of 26G twisted. 

The video will be active in about 20min.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Dual parallel 24g on the plumeveil will net you some serious vapor production, if the post holes are big enough.


I currently have a triple parallel 24G Single coil it the plume veil so the holes are big enough im sure.



Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Plumveil is a good cloud chasing Atty. Not so much the tobh. Which batteries are you using? What resistance are you looking for?


Im using Sony VTC4 and have an LG 35A. I'm seeking advice with regards to the resistance also. I tried as low as 0.15ohms already. Didn't push it too much though.


----------



## stevie g

what can I do to make my magma a cloud machine? I blow pretty big clouds with twisted 30 gauge or single strand 26 gauge both running dual coil. I think the airholes need to be drilled out?.


----------



## Riddle

Sprint said:


> what can I do to make my magma a cloud machine? I blow pretty big clouds with twisted 30 gauge or single strand 26 gauge both running dual coil. I think the airholes need to be drilled out?.



No don't mess up your magma. That's a really good atty Flavour wise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I use VTC4's, to be honest, I've found that optimising things like your coils surface area, its positioning in relation to the airflow, and your inhale exhale technique. need to be done before dropping below 0.15 I tried 0.11 and saw not tangible benefits, except for a blistering hot vape. I was using the Little Boy RDA so airflow wasn't the issue.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Sprint I'd advise getting another atty for clouds. The Magma just isn't made for cloud chasing. I've tried drilling one out. Better off getting something like a Dark Horse, Little Boy RDA or a Mutation X V2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

I suppose you are right plus I don't own a drill press so drilling it out would be a tedious difficult affair. What is the cheapest possible dripper with huge cloud potential, flavour not a consideration?.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Sprint, Cloud chasing will kill your flavour, may aswel use plain VG. Cheapest I can think of is the CLT V2, which I think Vapemob has a special on, its R275.00 I think, which to me sounds like a good deal.


----------



## stevie g

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Sprint, Cloud chasing will kill your flavour, may aswel use plain VG. Cheapest I can think of is the CLT V2, which I think Vapemob has a special on, its R275.00 I think, which to me sounds like a good deal.


thanks man ill pick one up! Nice price as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riddle said:


> I currently have a triple parallel 24G Single coil it the plume veil so the holes are big enough im sure.
> 
> 
> Im using Sony VTC4 and have an LG 35A. I'm seeking advice with regards to the resistance also. I tried as low as 0.15ohms already. Didn't push it too much though.


Do a dual parallel 24g 5wraps dual coil around a 2.4mm Id. I think, not sure anymore coz haven't used 24 in ages, that it comes out to 0.1. Heats up quick and chucks the vapor. For future, get some 22g and go with a stock 5wraps. Quick ramp up time and plumes like crazy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Need to get some 18G and 22G, also keen to mess around with Nichrome.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

My adv is a 0.1 build with 20g kanthal. Not hot at all. It's on a dark horse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, looks awesome. also has a bit of a coat hanger vibe to it... I like it.

What keeps me off of ADV'ing a very low build like that, is how quickly they go through batteries. You must be changing batteries out, like 9-10 times a day?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, looks awesome. also has a bit of a coat hanger vibe to it... I like it.


It's thick as shit to wrap. But now I'm used to it so 22g feels like 26g again. Did a 24g coil for a buddy yesterday and it was just too damn thin for my fingers lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle

I had a little 22G before. Wasn't really into cloud chasing at the time so when I stocked up on Kanthal I thought I should give the 22G a try. Going to have to get a little of everything now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

32G is a *****, its like trying to wrap human hair. kinda why my clapton attempts are so fail worthy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 32G is a *****, its like trying to wrap human hair. kinda why my clapton attempts are so fail worthy.



I done a Clapton with 28G and 24G by hand. 0.5ohms. Wan't too bad. Just need to go lower Because ramp up time was a killer.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ye, I just did one this afternoon. Twisted 24G with 30G wrapped around it. Ramp up was good. was too hot for the Mephisto.


----------



## JW Flynn

here is mine, freshly recorded and uploaded, hehe... still allot of fine tuning before next vape meet, still playing around with different builds.. this one came in on 0.08 Ohm... extremely hot vape... after about 2 to 4 pulls thins thing burns your lips, hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

JW Flynn said:


> here is mine, freshly recorded and uploaded, hehe... still allot of fine tuning before next vape meet, still playing around with different builds.. this one came in on 0.08 Ohm... extremely hot vape... after about 2 to 4 pulls thins thing burns your lips, hehe



I also have an old forward slow-mo and reverse slow-mo from a while back on my youtube channel (no I do not have allot of vids on there, but will be working on it in the future, hehe), looks pretty cool, hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Excellent man. is that DOTA2 in the background?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@JW Flynn Just checked out the slow mo reverse, very nice man. Thanks for the sub

Halloween time-lapse is sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Excellent man. is that DOTA2 in the background?


you know it, hehe!! busy watching the Asian tournaments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @JW Flynn Just checked out the slow mo reverse, very nice man. Thanks for the sub
> 
> Halloween time-lapse is sick


Thank you, hehe, basically my first time lapse on the go-pro, hehe, purchased it while is was on a work related trip to japan and china, but purchased in Tokyo, so I know it';s the real thing, hehe, you never know in china, LOLzzzz!!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

GoPro is awesome. what put me off though was that for shooting indoors you need a ton of light. but for outdoor stuff, its damn near unbeatable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

n0ugh7_zw said:


> GoPro is awesome. what put me off though was that for shooting indoors you need a ton of light. but for outdoor stuff, its damn near unbeatable.


true, was actually talking to the wife just now, told her we need to use a couple of cellphone touches to try and enhance the video, should enhance it just a bit, hehe... but outdoors yeah, love it... and stable as hell!!! got myself the suction cup and handle bar mount recently, did a test on the car, and hell that thing sticks like no ones business... still need to use the handle bar attachment on the choppers... but haven't flown for a while and just wanted to make sure I still knew how to fly, hehe, will probably be attaching it next weekend and recording a couple of videos, hopefully off successful flight time, hehe, don't want to record a crash, lols that 550 of mine came at a premium and I do not want to crash it!!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, IMHO. your best bet for lighting would be some 30-50W LED flood Lights, with some White cloth as a diffuser. much nicer more even light.

Ye, actually going to pick up a gopro one of these days. a track day filmed on a gopro would be pretty sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

The RDA on the cloud chasers inc group looks one hell of allot like the Mutation X, sue the inner slave has some funky cuts in it, almost like the mutation x v2 but still the basic principal applies... they look almost the same, lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, IMHO. your best bet for lighting would be some 30-50W LED flood Lights, with some White cloth as a diffuser. much nicer more even light.
> 
> Ye, actually going to pick up a gopro one of these days. a track day filmed on a gopro would be pretty sweet.


will probably look into that when vids become a bit more mane-stream, but for now, just messing around, hehe

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm in the same boat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

nice 


Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> My adv is a 0.1 build with 20g kanthal. Not hot at all. It's on a dark horse.


nice centre post build there man!
I love the dark horse!! what id is that may i ask?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

paulph201 said:


> nice
> 
> nice centre post build there man!
> I love the dark horse!! what id is that may i ask?


The dark horse really is a mean Atty! That's a 3mm ID. I raised the coils higher up to get clearance from the atty top cap haha. Still perfect airflow hitting the coils.


----------



## Paulie

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> The dark horse really is a mean Atty! That's a 3mm ID. I raised the coils higher up to get clearance from the atty top cap haha. Still perfect airflow hitting the coils.


cool man  yeah i have 3 DH now lol im super impressed!!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

paulph201 said:


> cool man  yeah i have 3 DH now lol im super impressed!!


I've got 2 and it's not enough haha  but I should stop with all the RDAs. I need to get into the RTA market coz I'm gonna struggle on campus starting in 2weeks time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, if you guys tire of them... theres little old me up here in Zim, I'll happily take em off your hands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt

Need to get my self a Dark horse and SMPL combi and follow some cloud chasing classes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Ok so I took @Yusuf Cape Vaper advice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Matt said:


> Need to get my self a Dark horse and SMPL combi and follow some cloud chasing classes.







That's a dark horse and SMPL with a fairly used up battery and 0.3ohm build. Not cloud chaser material on that build but the gear combo is EPIC!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Another quick one before the generator gets switched off.

my IGO-W with 4.0mm airholes, built to 0.41ohms. Battery was about 40% used up. 



Here's a pic of the build, very simple thats 26G




Not the biggest clouds in the world, but for 0.41 ohms, they felt pretty damned significant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

I need to get more batteries. 
Batteries low need to recharge.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Awww, thats the worst. I haven't had power for a week now. keeping batteries charged by running the generator, is pretty tedious


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

You need atleast 10. But if you wanna be crazy like @VandaL then get 20

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, I have 6, and a single nitecore i2, though 3 of the six are more or less toast. too much sub-ohming, they hardly hold a charge any more.


----------



## Riddle

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You need atleast 10. But if you wanna be crazy like @VandaL then get 20



For real. I've always had 1 only with my regulated device vaping 0.8ohm and up.


----------



## VandaL

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You need atleast 10. But if you wanna be crazy like @VandaL then get 20


lol, unfortunately I only have 8 Smurfs left. Sold a like 10 of them but I am expecting 8 more VTC5's coming with my IPV3 one day from SAPO


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thats a point none of us has touched on. You really don't need to be doing super low builds to chuck thick luscious clouds. a 0.8ohm build with 100W going through it will chuck the vapor, and you'll be a crapload safer doing it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@VandaL Could you post a pic of your Hobo's top cap? looks mighty interesting


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thats a point none of us has touched on. You really don't need to be doing super low builds to chuck thick luscious clouds. a 0.8ohm build with 100W going through it will chuck the vapor, and you'll be a crapload safer doing it.



Thanks for bringing this up. I know this is going to cause an argument because it can be subjective but would a 100W/150W be better that a 26650 mech? 
I'm looking at getting me a good mod dedicated to cloud chasing. Which would be the best to go for and why?


----------



## VandaL

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @VandaL Could you post a pic of your Hobo's top cap? looks mighty interesting











Comes with it, http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-Hobo-RDA-V2-1-by-Hobo-Customs-p/psohb1.htm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Riddle TBH, i haven't tried a high wattage regulated device. But from my reading, I think the big advantages of going regulated are:

Safety
Getting the same strong hit more consistently
Getting your desired Power without worrying about things like V-Drop, dirty contacts, buttons heating up, etc..

But if you want to go the mech route, The mutatant and the Gunz Blazin mods are meant to be hard hitters. 

Personally, I'm waiting on the istick 50W (I know 50W, isn't that much, but I think with the right atty and build, magic could happen)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That's a dark horse and SMPL with a fairly used up battery and 0.3ohm build. Not cloud chaser material on that build but the gear combo is EPIC!!



That looks good ill drop off my dark horse for a decent coil with you. When i find some time to play around with it.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@VandaL I love my Hobo, must chuck with that tophat. one of these days when I have some extra moolah. The Hobo is so far the only atty where I'd be able to justify forking out for the authentic.


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Riddle TBH, i haven't tried a high wattage regulated device. But from my reading, I think the big advantages of going regulated are:
> 
> Safety
> Getting the same strong hit more consistently
> Getting your desired Power without worrying about things like V-Drop, dirty contacts, buttons heating up, etc..
> 
> But if you want to go the mech route, The mutatant and the Gunz Blazin mods are meant to be hard hitters.
> 
> Personally, I'm waiting on the istick 50W (I know 50W, isn't that much, but I think with the right atty and build, magic could happen)



I actually want 1 decent mech and one high powered regulated mod. Just trying to decide which to go for first. I was looking at the dametri dual 18650 box mod if I don't go the 26650 route.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Anytime buddy


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Dual parallel 18650 box mod, is the safest unregulated route. if you're using good batteries like Sony VTC4's you'll get an amp limit of 60a, and 4200mah of battery life.

For me though I think my focus is going to be on regulated devices. The idea of cranking the power on builds who would otherwise be unreasonable sounds awesome to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riddle said:


> I actually want 1 decent mech and one high powered regulated mod. Just trying to decide which to go for first. I was looking at the dametri dual 18650 box mod if I don't go the 26650 route.


Don't worry bout 26650. Personally I don't think it's worth it. The efest 26650 batteries are rated at 64A pulse. A vtc4 and 5 are rated at 60A pulse, and that's 18650! 26650 is one huge tube. As for high power devices, I would definitely recommend a 100w or 159w device. The sigeleis are awesome! I've chucked pretty mean ass clouds on there. And they're awesome with RTAs. The cool thing with a rda is surface area and high power


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Dual parallel 18650 box mod, is the safest unregulated route. if you're using good batteries like Sony VTC4's you'll get an amp limit of 60a, and 4200mah of battery life.
> 
> For me though I think my focus is going to be on regulated devices. The idea of cranking the power on builds who would otherwise be unreasonable sounds awesome to me


60A constant. We aren't powering torches or rc cars here  more like 120A pulse which is why my parallel box is in the making. Will be done in a week or so. Credits to @eviltoy for all the help


----------



## VandaL

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @VandaL I love my Hobo, must chuck with that tophat. one of these days when I have some extra moolah. The Hobo is so far the only atty where I'd be able to justify forking out for the authentic.


It does, but due to the height at which the coil sits, you cant utilize the huge juice well at high wattage, you end up with a mouth full of juice, you should try a veritas bro, it's my daily driver, just top notch flavor with decent clouds, Running a single tiger coil on mine @ 70w, just wonderful.

It's annoying to rebuild but they've solved that with the marquis RDA(different creator) which is at an insane price of $140, I cannot justify spending that on an easier to build veritas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VandaL said:


> It does, but due to the height at which the coil sits, you cant utilize the huge juice well at high wattage, you end up with a mouth full of juice, you should try a veritas bro, it's my daily driver, just top notch flavor with decent clouds, Running a single tiger coil on mine @ 70w, just wonderful


I'm gonna need some tips from you soon bro. My billow is incoming- tuesday I think- and I haven't had an rta in forever. So all tips, pics, builds etc are welcome  I think our vaping profiles are more or less similar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'm gonna need some tips from you soon bro. My billow is incoming- tuesday I think- and I haven't had an rta in forever. So all tips, pics, builds etc are welcome  I think our vaping profiles are more or less similar


No problem bud, here's a 24g build I did when I got it. Comes out at around 0.34, no leaks just lovely flavor. Happily takes 70w all day with no dry hits.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-rta.t7102/#post-163798


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VandaL said:


> No problem bud, here's a 24g build I did when I got it. Comes out at around 0.34, no leaks just lovely flavor. Happily takes 70w all day with no dry hits.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-rta.t7102/#post-163798


Saw it and it looks awesome. Does it Vape anything like a dripper? What ID do you use?


----------



## VandaL

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Saw it and it looks awesome. Does it Vape anything like a dripper? What ID do you use?


It's extremely similar to my Veritas which is my flavor atty, closest any tank system has gotten. 3mm ID


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VandaL said:


> It's extremely similar to my Veritas which is my flavor atty, closest any tank system has gotten. 3mm ID


Awesome  thanks for the tips


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Heres some safe clouds 

Little Boy RDA 1.00 ohm single coil on the eLeaf iStick 30W @ 30W

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

Sorry to jack the thread, but is there any benefit in doing vertical coils on the Plume vail?


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Heres some safe clouds
> 
> Little Boy RDA 1.00 ohm single coil on the eLeaf iStick 30W @ 30W




Nice clouds. Think I need to get myself a little boy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

Riddle said:


> Think I need to get myself a little boy


Well now, that's a rather revealing thing to say

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle

VandaL said:


> Well now, that's a rather revealing thing to say



Damn. Didn't realise how it sounded at the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn

mind the "pens" hehe bit of chasing, hehe



Dont even know if this is going to work, link shared on my google+

let me know if it works, hehe
PS: The Google plus option did not seem to work, so uploading to YouTube now.. should be live in a moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Single coil 7wrap 20g too lazy to check ohms guessing around .2ish

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

This goblin is chucking boys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

RIEFY said:


> This goblin is chucking boys!



Awesome cloud mate...but you really shouldn't refer to yourself as a goblin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Lol I R the GOBLIN

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

RIEFY said:


> This goblin is chucking boys!



Shit that is awesome ... I need 1


----------



## Mitch

Any of you guys tried the Onslaught? I had one bought for me as a gift and was wondering if it was a good atty for cloud chasing.


----------



## VandaL

Mitch said:


> Any of you guys tried the Onslaught? I had one bought for me as a gift and was wondering if it was a good atty for cloud chasing.


Its excellent, build some phat tricoils in it, flavor is awesome and massive clouds


----------



## Mitch

I need to get some 24G, I've got a 28G build on there at the moment. I have to say compared to my Veritas the flavour is amazing and the clouds were definitely an improvement. I'm still very new to the whole cloud scene but man I'm loving vibes. I've got a IPV2S, would that be ok for with the right build in the Onslaught?


----------



## VandaL

Mitch said:


> I need to get some 24G, I've got a 28G build on there at the moment. I have to say compared to my Veritas the flavour is amazing and the clouds were definitely an improvement. I'm still very new to the whole cloud scene but man I'm loving vibes. I've got a IPV2S, would that be ok for with the right build in the Onslaught?


I've got a 0.16 tricoil on my onslaught on an IPV3 165w runs insanely well. if you were to do a tri 24g 8 wrap build it would come to 0.2ohm @ 70w on the v2s will run ok. I think 26g would be a better option


----------



## Mitch

VandaL said:


> I've got a 0.16 tricoil on my onslaught on an IPV3 165w runs insanely well. if you were to do a tri 24g 8 wrap build it would come to 0.2ohm @ 70w on the v2s will run ok. I think 26g would be a better option


Wow,that must be insane. Thanks for the advise dude. I'm gonna go get me some 26G and give it a bash. This thread has got me amped. Clouds bro


----------



## Mitch

Oh and one more question. What juice are you guys using cause damn, I'm really not looking to end up in a vape coma. I tried dripping with a 6mg the other day and it didn't end well


----------



## VandaL

Mitch said:


> Wow,that must be insane. Thanks for the advise dude. I'm gonna go get me some 26G and give it a bash. This thread has got me amped. Clouds bro


If you want to go pure cloud chasing I think the Mutation X V2 is prolly the best atm, but with 124124 RDA's coming out everyday I'm quite sure I'm wrong. Need to do a nice build in my mutation X that airflow is just insane.

if you are going really low on your builds 3mg would be best, I find 6mg fine on this build though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Mitch said:


> Oh and one more question. What juice are you guys using cause damn, I'm really not looking to end up in a vape coma. I tried dripping with a 6mg the other day and it didn't end well



Just use some pure VG with 0mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

free3dom said:


> Just use some pure VG with 0mg


Skyblue has *250ml* bottles for R30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

VandaL said:


> Skyblue has *250ml* bottles for R30



That'll probably only last about an hour on the builds you are running 
Fuel for that rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mitch

VandaL said:


> nom


What nomness is that?


----------



## VandaL

Mitch said:


> What nomness is that?


Ordered a couple bottles of it back in October, its like almost 100% vg. Performs great on really low ohm builds. Super creamy vanilla custard,


----------



## Mitch

VandaL said:


> Ordered a couple bottles of it back in October, its like almost 100% vg. Performs great on really low ohm builds. Super creamy vanilla custard,


That sounds like a winner.


----------



## zadiac

Well, give us a link then


----------



## VandaL

zadiac said:


> Well, give us a link then


https://originvape.com/product-category/e-liquid/hostile-vapes/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mitch

Does anyone know if there is stock of the Mutation X V2 locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Mitch said:


> Does anyone know if there is stock of the Mutation X V2 locally?


I haven't seen any locally yet. Only the V1.


----------



## VandaL

The V3 is out already 

http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-Mutation-X-RDA-V3-by-Indulgence-p/psox04.htm

Here are some other awesome cloud chasing RDA's
http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-Edition-CLT-RDA-V3-by-Infinite-p/psot01.htm
http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-Black-Doge-RDA-V2-by-Congrevape-p/pso200.htm
http://www.vapordna.com/Cloud-Champ-RDA-V2-Rebuildable-Atomizer-by-VPRS-p/rb0159.htm

This is cray,
http://www.vapordna.com/Airek-Competition-RDA-by-Projectile-Ops-p/acp001.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

I see Vapeking is getting the doge v2


----------



## RIEFY

22g build

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL

RIEFY said:


> 22g build


How tiny are those coils in that thing, I could barely fit a 7 wrap 24g 2mm build in mine. Which is around 0.28, what did that one come out to?


----------



## RIEFY

That's the dark horse. my goblin running 26g .6ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

I need to get thicker Gauge wire. I have a mutation X V1 ... What would ne a recommended build using 24g 26g or 28g wire?


----------



## Paulie

Riddle said:


> I need to get thicker Gauge wire. I have a mutation X V1 ... What would ne a recommended build using 24g 26g or 28g wire?




Hey man

Are you looking for clouds or flavour or abit of both?


----------



## Riddle

paulph201 said:


> Hey man
> 
> Are you looking for clouds or flavour or abit of both?



Mainly clouds for this one.


----------



## Paulie

then go 24g using a 3mm id  dual coil if it can fit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

paulph201 said:


> then go 24g using a 3mm id  dual coil if it can fit



Dual Parallel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Riddle said:


> Dual Parallel?


yep try get the coils centre post if the atty has opposite air inlets on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

RIEFY said:


> 22g build


FOK !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

Riddle said:


> I need to get thicker Gauge wire. I have a mutation X V1 ... What would ne a recommended build using 24g 26g or 28g wire?








Just put a basic 22g build in my V2 now, she's a cooking. 0.2ohm 3mm coils





155w much cloud many vapor WOW

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Dont always need to go to low!

I have a 28g dual coil 0.9ohm in my Odin vaping 50/50 blend at 32watts. 

Not bad at all...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Damn. Ok one day when I'm big I will make clouds like the rest of you guys.


----------



## RIEFY

Another one for the chasers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Well Here's the Plume Veil with 24G 2.5mm ID 6wraps. Around 0.25ohms on my Home Made Mech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

So I've heard of "duck face"....and now I know what "cloud face" looks like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

free3dom said:


> So I've heard of "duck face"....and now I know what "cloud face" looks like


Lol!
Looks a lot like these......

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## free3dom

TylerD said:


> Lol!
> Looks a lot like these......
> View attachment 20268



That's yet another kind of "blow face", but it looks like work

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mo P

Dark horse on my smpl @0.1 with a half full battery. Will upload a video with a full battery soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Luke5533

Hey guys, i have a question. I bought liqua flavours and they are way to harsh for me. I want flavour with higher (much higher) vg level, as liqua is apparently like 80% PG. I was thinking of buying VG from spar and mixing it with my flavours. I've never mixed my own flavours before, can anyone tell me how to do it?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Luke5533 I generally mix them at about 1:2 (2 parts juice to 1 part VG or glycerin) it's very flexible. Some juices have a strong enough flavour to take mixing at 1:1. Once you've poured the 2 parts into a bottle, shake it until it goes cloudy.Also for the flavour to really saturate the VG or glycerin, I'd advise leaving it for a day to steep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Luke5533

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Luke5533 I generally mix them at about 1:2 (2 parts juice to 1 part VG or glycerin) it's very flexible. Some juices have a strong enough flavour to take mixing at 1:1. Once you've poured the 2 parts into a bottle, shake it until it goes cloudy.Also for the flavour to really saturate the VG or glycerin, I'd advise leaving it for a day to steep.


Do i need a prescription or something to buy VG, or can i buy it like i would anything else?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Nope, no prescription. if you go the glycerin route, make sure you buy BP glycerin. its used as a skin care product I think


----------



## Al3x

Luke5533 said:


> Do i need a prescription or something to buy VG, or can i buy it like i would anything else?


No prescription needed. It's off the shelf at most pharmacies also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Nope, no prescription. if you go the glycerin route, make sure you buy BP glycerin. its used as a skin care product I think


It's used to clean babies mouths.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol! learn something new everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol! learn something new everyday


Haha yeah. My first bottle of VG I didn't have to go buy. It was sitting there amongst the babies toiletries. Well that and cotton is available freely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Luke5533 said:


> Do i need a prescription or something to buy VG, or can i buy it like i would anything else?



BP grade VG is R24 for 250ml at Dischem.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Luke5533

Could I get VG at clicks?


----------



## Riddle

Luke5533 said:


> Could I get VG at clicks?


Yes I think you can find some there.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Luke5533 said:


> Could I get VG at clicks?


Yes you can clicks sell Dolly Varden B.P rated glycerine. Available in 100ml and 250ml.


----------



## RIEFY

morning chasers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

RIEFY said:


> morning chasers



Morning Goblin 
My what big clouds you have 

Also...love that shirt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

We need some more activity in this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

RIEFY said:


> We need some more activity in this thread


We do. I just need to get a decent mech first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

I think i need a better webcam. 

Plume Veil.... 0.26ohm Dual Parallel 26G

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I have some smurfs en-route, when they get here I might just unpack the Dark Horse and join you crazy lot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

BumbleBee said:


> I have some smurfs en-route, when they get here I might just unpack the Dark Horse and join you crazy lot



Why do you not have it unpacked yet?! 

I would have phoned the Courier to unpack mine before it arrived.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Riddle said:


> Why do you not have it unpacked yet?!
> 
> I would have phoned the Courier to unpack mine before it arrived.


I've been playing with the Lemo and the Orchid in the little time I have to play. Still have a Stillaire and a Magma waiting to be coiled.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mario

JW Flynn said:


> you know it, hehe!! busy watching the Asian tournaments


 
sweet add me Username: Spawny_ZA
we can jam some Dota 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Mario said:


> sweet add me Username: Spawny_ZA
> we can jam some Dota 2


Hi, cool, but i'll need your user ID.. you can add me ID 31540574


----------



## kimbo

@dr phil asked me to post this for him, his phone is not playing along

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Shot kimbo thanks a million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

kimbo said:


> @dr phil asked me to post this for him, his phone is not playing along




What batteries are being used here? +-52 amp tjo tjo tjo... Maak my bang!


----------



## Dr Phil

Hahah efest 2500mah 35amp am very carful


----------



## kevkev

dr phil said:


> Hahah efest 2500mah 35amp am very carful



Those batteries are rated at 20A, you are over-stressing them by +-30A

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

kevkev said:


> Those batteries are rated at 20A, you are over-stressing them by +-30A


Theoretically he is. But in reality he is not. Because he isn't firing a torch or a Rc car, or any thing with a constant draw. Vape on brother!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

klekker clouds there


----------



## Dr Phil

Using dual 20g in the doge not easy stuff to work with


----------



## kevkev

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Theoretically he is. But in reality he is not. Because he isn't firing a torch or a Rc car, or any thing with a constant draw. Vape on brother!



A two,three or four second draw still equates to a constant draw. It only takes a split second for the cell to be damaged and cause a runaway.

I will not take those chances.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Cloud Chaser experts... I have a Dark Horse and a Marquis RDA... what diameter, gauge of kanthal and number of wraps should I use?

I was thinking 26g Kanthal on a 2,5mm diameter with 6 wraps? Comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Cloud Chaser experts... I have a Dark Horse and a Marquis RDA... what diameter, gauge of kanthal and number of wraps should I use?
> 
> I was thinking 26g Kanthal on a 2,5mm diameter with 6 wraps? Comments?



@RIEFY always has killer builds on his dark horse.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Mr fisher my current build is 6wraps 22g 3mm id vaping around 70 to 90watts on sig


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

kevkev said:


> A two,three or four second draw still equates to a constant draw. It only takes a split second for the cell to be damaged and cause a runaway.
> 
> I will not take those chances.


No it does not equate to a constant draw. Why are the Samsung 25r batteries then rated at 100A @ 1second pulse, and something like 50A at 4seconds?

Would you believe I've Vaped at 0.06with an old vtc5 that's seen atleast 100 charge cycles? I've taken that chance. Once you take the chance, you're allowed to speak on the results. Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RIEFY said:


> Mr fisher my current build is 6wraps 22g 3mm id vaping around 70 to 90watts on sig



Thanks a million! Don't think I have 22g but will get some!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Didn't have anything lower than 26g twisted... made dual coil 2,5mm 6 wraps... came out at ,4Ω vaped on 70 watts!

ROOKIE ERROR! Used Tropical Ice undiluted! Sheeeeeezzzz! Dripped the cloud version in and put in too much... cleaning up with four km's of bog roll and will try again shortly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> Didn't have anything lower than 26g twisted... made dual coil 2,5mm 6 wraps... came out at ,5Ω vaped on 70 watts!
> 
> ROOKIE ERROR! Used Tropical Ice undiluted! Sheeeeeezzzz! Dripped the cloud version in and put in too much... cleaning up with four km's of bog roll and will try again shortly!



Please do share results once you have cleaned up.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not sure Menthol anything is for high wattage and cloud blowing! Even my diluted Tropical Ice is way too powerful at 60 watts on a ,4Ω dual coil!


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I have to say the flavour in the Dark Horse is pretty good!


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure Menthol anything is for high wattage and cloud blowing! Even my diluted Tropical Ice is way too powerful at 60 watts on a ,4Ω dual coil!



I can't really comment with regards to that because I am not a menthol fan. I like my desert creamy flavours.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The dual coil actually (now that I have put it on a real Ohm Meter) comes out at 0,24Ω!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Driping menthol must be hetic in a dripper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> No it does not equate to a constant draw. Why are the Samsung 25r batteries then rated at 100A @ 1second pulse, and something like 50A at 4seconds?
> 
> Would you believe I've Vaped at 0.06with an old vtc5 that's seen atleast 100 charge cycles? I've taken that chance. Once you take the chance, you're allowed to speak on the results. Happy vaping



Well, let me just clarify this for you, if you are running a 0.06 Ohm build, you are draining 62A from the battery at it's optimal voltage (3.7Volts) and constant drain is whenever you close the circuit ( press the firing button) until you leave it. It draws the full 62 Amps all of the time while you are pressing the button... No way around this, that is how it works... (not like the coil is gradually going to draw more amps... no, it's either on or off!!)

hence, for instance on the 26650 Efest bats, that are rated @ 32A these can be fires constantly with a coil build of 0.11 Omh, until the battery dies out... but you can build higher builds on them, for instance the 0.06 and because it then consumes more than the 32A amp constant rating, you have to fire the button for between 5 and 7 seconds, release and fire again.. that would be the pulse!!

Be careful with low builds... and always get good batteries, you do not want to cheep out on your batteries and have it vent on you ( if it is at least a good make, otherwise you run the risk of it somer exploding!!!) wile your vaping...

Hope that helps..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Riddle said:


> I see Vapeking is getting the doge v2


Got mine today... Pretty nice little RDA.... But very very tiny inside, the build space is very limited... lol Does goi lekker clouds and the taste is very nice!!! I can recommend it... 

One thing, you do not get the additional SS center pin and the screws are also only copper.. so very soft, do not over tighten as you will go out on a hunt for new screws.. hehe

other than that, yes, very nice, blowing clouds on it now!!


----------



## JW Flynn

Riddle said:


> I need to get thicker Gauge wire. I have a mutation X V1 ... What would ne a recommended build using 24g 26g or 28g wire?


The Mutation X has very large center posts Holes, I drilled mine out even a little bit more... you can build on there with whatever you can find, lol, had a couple of builds int here, the biggest was probably 20Guage Parallel, fused clapton (32Guage) and flattened out.. let me tell you, the stuff was huge, and I was able to fit a dual coil of that stuff in mine.. so even a normal just plain parallel 20 Gauge should fit no problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

kevkev said:


> What batteries are being used here? +-52 amp tjo tjo tjo... Maak my bang!


46.25 Amps....

Use ohms law to calculate, that is at the battery's optimal voltage of 3.7 Volts, Yes I know it charges up to 4.2, but that is not it's optimal voltage, your battery will quickly drop in voltage from 4.2 down to 3.7 where it will stay for the longest period before then going further down, and then it's time to charge again, hehe

Check this Link, pretty nifty!! 

http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Rob Fisher Cloud chasing with menthol is hardcore, i have my own menthol brew, and i cant do huge clouds with it. I find fruity vapes work best for me, especially banana for some reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Damn right banana feels the best with massive clouds

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

:/ looking like my istick 50W might be like 3-4 weeks off. Depends if i'm unlucky enough to hit chinese new year or not.

That said... I'm ordering some new RDA's on FT 

So far this is what I'm getting

Baal RDA
Derringer RDA
Vengeance RDA
Rogue RDA
Manta V2 RDA
Marquis Dripper RDA
And some AFC drip tips

Hopefully it'll get here in time to coincide with my istick 50W and my 2 zampleboxes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher Cloud chasing with menthol is hardcore, i have my own menthol brew, and i cant do huge clouds with it. I find fruity vapes work best for me, especially banana for some reason



OMG yes... having to rethink this issue... Menthol isn't going to work at 0,24Ω at 70 watts! 

Will do a little more experimenting... or just do a comedy video of me trying to cloud blow menthol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Rob Fisher if you do one i'll do one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

I find menthol ice from heather's rather pleasant on a 0.6 9 wrap tiger coil @90w on a veritas.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

You're made of sterner stuff than me @VandaL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

n0ugh7_zw said:


> You're made of sterner stuff than me @VandaL


If u have the sniffles it clears u riiight up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

clouding is pretty nice for me with some RY4 double, 70/30 mix(well, I love it no matter what, hehe, my all day vape!!  ), going to try a 80/20 this time around, see if the flavor does not vanish, I might stick with it like that, hehe


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

JW Flynn said:


> clouding is pretty nice for me with some RY4 double, 70/30 mix(well, I love it no matter what, hehe, my all day vape!!  ), going to try a 80/20 this time around, see if the flavor does not vanish, I might stick with it like that, hehe



Best juice I've used so far for clouding, is Max VG Blackjack by Seduce Juice. only had 10mls though :/


----------



## Riddle

JW Flynn said:


> The Mutation X has very large center posts Holes, I drilled mine out even a little bit more... you can build on there with whatever you can find, lol, had a couple of builds int here, the biggest was probably 20Guage Parallel, fused clapton (32Guage) and flattened out.. let me tell you, the stuff was huge, and I was able to fit a dual coil of that stuff in mine.. so even a normal just plain parallel 20 Gauge should fit no problem...



I want to replace the centre post with the plume veils centre post to make it like the v2 that way the hole sizes won't be a huge issue.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher if you do one i'll do one



Video done! Uploading slowly to YouTube now... start recording yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Uploading too, Wow that was actually harsher than i remember 


Should be up in 5min



Sufficed to say, my entire respiratory tract is possibly the most open its been since I was a couple seconds old and smacked on the ass by a doctor.

Nursing a mild silver now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mario

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That's a dark horse and SMPL with a fairly used up battery and 0.3ohm build. Not cloud chaser material on that build but the gear combo is EPIC!!


what juice is thst in your hand?


----------



## JW Flynn

Riddle said:


> I want to replace the centre post with the plume veils centre post to make it like the v2 that way the hole sizes won't be a huge issue.


I would only recommend trying that as a last resort, the center post in the plume-veil is already crappy, in the sense that it comes undone by it's own.... plus, the plume veils is also a nice cloud chaser.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Uploading too, Wow that was actually harsher than i remember
> 
> 
> Should be up in 5min
> 
> 
> 
> Sufficed to say, my entire respiratory tract is possibly the most open its been since I was a couple seconds old and smacked on the ass by a doctor.
> 
> Nursing a mild silver now.






Vaper's funniest videos, entry #1 
Well done, very brave of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

free3dom said:


> Vaper's funniest videos, entry #1
> Well done, very brave of you



lol, bearing in mind I'm usually vaping 3-6mg juice, that stuff hit me especially hard. 

Vapers funniest videos would be when I tried liquorice e-liquid for the first time. Very nearly honked. Too many childhood memories of Jaegermeister.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, bearing in mind I'm usually vaping 3-6mg juice, that stuff hit me especially hard.
> 
> Vapers funniest videos would be when I tried liquorice e-liquid for the first time. Very nearly honked. Too many childhood memories of Jaegermeister.





I wouldn't even be able to fill a tank with liquorice...mine is due to memories (nightmares) of Black Sambuka

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> I wouldn't even be able to fill a tank with liquorice...mine is due to memories (nightmares) of Black Sambuka


I think we share that memory... man what a night that was, but the mornings after

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I think we share that memory... man what a night that was, but the mornings after



Simply the worst, and it ruined liquorice for me for life...even the smell makes me nauseous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

My 20g build in the doge

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

dr phil said:


> My 20g build in the doge



20G is such a beast of a wire. How does it vape doc?


----------



## Dr Phil

Gizmo said:


> 20G is such a beast of a wire. How does it vape doc?


 like a champ nice warm Vape just how I like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes

So all my ADV gear is sorted, mainly: Smok XPro BT50 with Kangertech Subtank 0.5ohm OCC coil @ 30W with 9mg VM mountain Ice which is the all round best for my ADV needs followed by a close 2nd which is a Reo Grand with Cylops dual 0.5 ohm micro coil with the same juice. Reo only came 2nd because I dont have to Sqoank the Subtank.

Now I have sorted that out and not really much need to play around too much more I realized I actually liked playing around so the next part of the journey is to start chasing some clouds and the bigger the better. I am sure many of you have already been down this road so, so that I dont break the bank account playing with 2 dozen RDA and all gages of wire. What is rated best in the cloud chasing gear?


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm not a cloud chaser, but when I was reading up on which RDA to get, I saw many rate the DOGE as a cloud chasing machine.
I would also assume lower guage like 22g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

Also can't recommend much in terms of gear, etc. but high VG rules the day (0 or very low nic) and lower guage kanthal as @r0gue z0mbie pointed out.

This thread might be worth checking out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Robert Howes

This look like the RDA, anyone know if they are available locally?
http://www.cloudchasersinc.eu/nl/rda-s/45-cci-archon-rda.html
http://www.cloudchasersinc.eu/gb/cci-cloud-chasing-wire/16-cci-cloud-chasing-wire.html
http://www.cloudchasersinc.eu/gb/120-ml/50-120-ml-cci-juice-hyper-beam-3mg.html


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob you need something like a dark horse RDA on a high powered device like a sigelei 100 or 150. But this is a tough road to go down and you need a cast iron face. 

The best and easiest cloud blowing that I actually enjoy is modified tropical ice in the Atlantis tank with ,5 ohm coil on a mech mod. 

25% Tropical Ice
30% PG
45% VG



Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Robert Howes

Rob will the air flow be enough on the Dark Horse for really big clouds? Did you look at the link for the CCI RDA, Air flow is huge and adjustable plus with the diagonal air flow it allows huge vapes without it getting hot. Plus you can adjust the position of the center pin to best align flat wire 



and it looks very sexy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Robert Howes said:


> Rob will the air flow be enough on the Dark Horse for really big clouds? Did you look at the link for the CCI RDA, Air flow is huge and adjustable plus with the diagonal air flow it allows huge vapes without it getting hot. Plus you can adjust the position of the center pin to best align flat wire
> 
> View attachment 21174
> 
> and it looks very sexy
> View attachment 21175


The Archon from CCI is a really good cloud chasing RDA. I've seen many people who are part of the CCI group praise that RDA.


----------



## Riddle

The mutation X is also good for cloud chasing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Just got my CLT V3 in vapemail. Much better airflow, driptip options and real estate to build in than my Doge. Can't wait to clean and test drive tonite


----------



## Robert Howes

Next question. Does anyone stock flat 20 gauge wire locally?


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> Just got my CLT V3 in vapemail. Much better airflow, driptip options and real estate to build in than my Doge. Can't wait to clean and test drive tonite



Okay, so it looks the Doge has been retired (and I only had it for 4 days, LOL). The CLT V3 beats it hands down in almost EVERY department (almost, because the Doge's copper deck components are a dream to work with). On the CLT, Using my same noob build ( 0.3Ohm dual coil 2.5mm 5-wrap 24G with airflow wide open on both) I can do 4-sec hard hits at 110 Watts easily where as the Doge, on the same build, 80 Watts is getting too hot quickly ( I only start getting similar heat at over 120 Watts on the CLT, that's a 50% difference, insane).

These newer cloud RDA's with multilevel airflow (Air slots/holes above, below and level to the coil), like The CLT V3, Mutation X and the CCI, are simply just way more efficient at cooling down the vape than the traditional single slot per coil RDA's. Much safer and less testosterone required.

Currently, mindlessly vaping the CLT V3 all the way down at a more leisurely 60Watts. Tinkering with the airflow. Pretty clever, turn it one way and you can either close all the slots simultaneously, turn it the other and you can stagger the closing of the slots from the top down.

Next Step for me, 22G!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Does anyone stock the CLT V3 locally?


----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> Does anyone stock the CLT V3 locally?


https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/clt-v3-rda/


----------



## Robert Howes

Thanks Andre
Yikes. I like supporting local but I don't like being ripped off locally. I have a principle dealer in New Youk so will just have it shipped there and sent with our next delivery for 40% less. https://originvape.com/product/infinite-clt3-rda/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

God mod at 150w at 0.50ohms


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Rob will the air flow be enough on the Dark Horse for really big clouds? Did you look at the link for the CCI RDA, Air flow is huge and adjustable plus with the diagonal air flow it allows huge vapes without it getting hot. Plus you can adjust the position of the center pin to best align flat wire



I didn't @Robert Howes. I'm a novice cloud blower of note... best follow the lunatic in this threads advice rather than mine... I have to say cloud blowing while fun isn't on mt radar in a big way and while I like playing with the game... it's not something I'm going to get into at this stage. I find the low sub ohm builds way too hot and severe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

My twisted 26g build 3mm id some big coils

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g

that looks like too much metal mass ie steaming hot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OreO

Hey guys,

I'm no cloud chaser, this was first attempt at such a build.

I got a Kennedy 22 dripper from Santa clause.

My build is a single PARALLEL 24g 10 wrap with a 4mm ID. 
I have it on a smok cube 2 running at 70W. 




First attempt 


Second attempt.

I think it was a good attempt.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Outstanding clouds for a first cloud build @OreO !
Looks like you will be entering the next cloud blowing comp !
You have about two months to practice -->
Great stuff


----------



## OreO

Silver said:


> Outstanding clouds for a first cloud build @OreO !
> Looks like you will be entering the next cloud blowing comp !
> You have about two months to practice -->
> Great stuff


Thanks silver.

Yea I need to practice but it is really fun I must be honest. It opens up another side to the vaping.
When and where is the next comp I Def wanna give it a go.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

OreO said:


> Thanks silver.
> 
> Yea I need to practice but it is really fun I must be honest. It opens up another side to the vaping.
> When and where is the next comp I Def wanna give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You are right - a whole new side indeed

Next cloud comp is taking place in Durban next week Tuesday 29th of Dec at the ECIGSSA Durban Vapemeet.

Vape meet thread is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/

Cloud blowing competition thread is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/durban-mini-vapemeet-cloud-comp-win-a-reuleaux-rx200.t17749/

Next cloud comp in JHB will take place at the next ECIGSSA JHB VapeMeet, which will most likely take place towards the end of Feb. So watch out for the threads on that closer to the time. It is going to be great.
You can check out the last one which was held in Nov:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vapemeet-cloud-comp-win-a-reuleaux-dna200.t16974/
That thread has awesome photos - so have a look if you havent seen it before


----------

